# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Me marrjen e karten e identitetit biometrik?

## KlaraPink

Kam nje pyetje lidhur me marrjen e leternjftimit biometrik. Me pelqen menyra se si kam dale ne fotografi, andaj dua te di nese duhet te marr karten biometrike, a shpallet jovalide karta ekzistuese e identitetit dhe a duhet dale seruish ne fotografi tjeter?

----------


## Izadora

Me sa e di une karta e identitetit behet kur te ka humbur ose ke ndryshuar emrin apo mbiemrin ne rast martese . Nuk nderrohet karta se ke dale ne leternjoftim bukur bukur lol 

Pastaj leternjoftim biometrike eshte dicka e re ne shqiperi ?


Sa foto te bukura do besh ti juhuuuuuuuu  


Ps. Uroje te gjesh zgjidhje dhe njekohesisht te ndihesh me mire .

----------


## KlaraPink

Pergjigju pyetjes Izzy. Te eshte dashur ty te dalesh ne fotografi per karten e identitetit biometrik. Pastaj kur ke karten e identitetit biometrik, a te duhet ID-ja?

----------


## Etna Etna

> Pergjigju pyetjes Izzy. Te eshte dashur ty te dalesh ne fotografi per karten e identitetit biometrik. Pastaj kur ke karten e identitetit biometrik, a te duhet ID-ja?


Id dhe karta e identitetit nuk jane e njejta gje?
Te duhet te dalesh ne foto edhe per karten e identitetit edhe per pasaporten biometrike me aq sa di une.

----------


## KlaraPink

Jane e njejta gje, por une kisha fjalen per IDne biometrike dhe thjesht IDne?
Kur ke IDne biometrike, a te duhet thjesht IDja?

----------


## Sherri

> Jane e njejta gje, por une kisha fjalen per IDne biometrike dhe thjesht IDne?
> Kur ke IDne biometrike, a te duhet thjesht IDja?


ID e ke fjalen per nr e kartes ?
Karta do duhet vetem kur te shkosh me votu ose te terheqesh noi certifikate.

Here tjeter kur te bosh foto ve me shume makiazh e shko ne parukieri e do e kesh te sigurte qe do dalesh bukur  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

Po ashtu shif se ka fillu Sherri pun si parukier  :shkelje syri:

----------


## loneeagle

> Me sa e di une karta e identitetit behet kur te ka humbur ose ke ndryshuar emrin apo mbiemrin ne rast martese . Nuk nderrohet karta se ke dale ne leternjoftim bukur bukur lol 
> 
> Pastaj leternjoftim biometrike eshte dicka e re ne shqiperi ?
> 
> 
> Sa foto te bukura do besh ti juhuuuuuuuu  
> 
> 
> Ps. Uroje te gjesh zgjidhje dhe njekohesisht te ndihesh me mire .


thua ti qe do bej foto te bukura, por ajo do ket foto te bukur :P

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Kam nje pyetje lidhur me marrjen e leternjftimit biometrik. Me pelqen menyra se si kam dale ne fotografi, andaj dua te di nese duhet te marr karten biometrike, a shpallet jovalide karta ekzistuese e identitetit dhe a duhet dale seruish ne fotografi tjeter?


karta e identitetit ka nje numur ne fund..ti do ta kesh pergjithmone ate numur pavaresisht sa here e nderron karten e identitetit..karten mund ta besh sa here te duash por gjithmone e reja e nxjerr te pavlefshme te vjetren..njekohesisht ne momentit qe don te besh karten e re ti duhet te paraqesesh foto te re tenden..nuk mundesh qe me nje foto te besh me shume se nje karte identiteti...karta e identitetit nuk e zevendeson pasaporten keshtu qe ne udhetime te duhet te kesh patjeter pasaporte ..nese ne marreveshjet nderkombetare lejohet te levizesh edhe me karte identiteti nuk te duhet te marresh pasaporten..

edhe nje here kur te duash mund te besh karte te re identiteti por me kusht qe ta deklarosh te humbur te paren apo edhe te demtuar..normal qe do paguash edhe tarifen monetare per te..

----------


## KlaraPink

Me sa e shoh ketu, gjysma as e kuptojne pyetjen. E kam fjalen nese une e nxjerr kartene identitetit,dhe pastaj e nxjerr karten BIOMETRIKE te identitetit, a e nxjerr karta BIOMETRIKE e identitetit te pavlefshme karten ekzistuese te identitetit dmth qe nuk eshte BIOMETRIKE?

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Me sa e shoh ketu, gjysma as e kuptojne pyetjen. E kam fjalen nese une e nxjerr kartene identitetit,dhe pastaj e nxjerr karten BIOMETRIKE te identitetit, a e nxjerr karta BIOMETRIKE e identitetit te pavlefshme karten ekzistuese te identitetit dmth qe nuk eshte BIOMETRIKE?



duket se ben pyetje idiote..autoritetet qe do te te leshojne nje karte te re identiteti te bejne nje pyetje..dhe pyetja e pare qe te behet eshte ''pse do karte te re identiteti kur e ke te vjetren ''..ti do tu thuash '' po ja qe kam dale ne foto si orangutan '' dhe dua ta nderroj qe te dukem si shimpanze..dhe ata do te te thone se majmuni majmun ngelet pavaresisht emrit..

cdo dokument i ri automatikisht e nxjerr te pavlefshem te vjetrin..

----------


## KlaraPink

Serish nuk e kuptove pyetjen? Une dua te di nese kartela BIOMETRIKE e identitetit e largon nga qarkullimi kartelen e identitetit. Nuk eshte pyetje idiote, thjesht nuk e kupton

----------


## Marya

> Serish nuk e kuptove pyetjen? Une dua te di nese kartela BIOMETRIKE e identitetit e largon nga qarkullimi kartelen e identitetit. Nuk eshte pyetje idiote, thjesht nuk e kupton


Besoj se prinderit e tu duhet ta dine me mire, je e vogel akoma, pyeti ata, duhet ta dine me mire se ne

----------


## Izadora

Kartela biometrike dhe kartela e identitetit , ku eshte ndryshimi klara ?

----------


## KlaraPink

Kartela identiteti ka kohe qe ka pasur ndersa kartela biometrike kane filluar te dalin ne qarkullim qe nga 2006-ta me duket!

----------


## Izadora

> Kartela identiteti ka kohe qe ka pasur ndersa kartela biometrike kane filluar te dalin ne qarkullim qe nga 2006-ta me duket!



Athere ti duhet te kesh kohe qe e ke bere biometriken . 
Foton qe ke pasur te karta e identitetit ( vjetra) e do edhe tek biometrikja ?


ps. me sa kuptova ne pyetjen tende problemi yt qendron tek fotoja .

----------


## KlaraPink

Nuk e ka bere biometriken,  akoma vetem IDne>?

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

> Kartela identiteti ka kohe qe ka pasur ndersa kartela biometrike kane filluar te dalin ne qarkullim qe nga 2006-ta me duket!


Kartela identiteti mos i thua çertifikatës ti ? 
Kur të bësh kartë identiteti apo passaportë biometrike ti bëjnë fotot në vend.
Nuk vihen fotot që ke në çertifikatat apo passaportat e vjetra.

----------


## Station

> Serish nuk e kuptove pyetjen? Une dua te di nese kartela BIOMETRIKE e identitetit e largon nga qarkullimi kartelen e identitetit. Nuk eshte pyetje idiote, thjesht nuk e kupton


Karta e identitetit që një person është paisur i shërben këtij personi për identifikim vetëm brënda Shqipërisë (më duket se është vendosur të lejohet edhe në Kosovë).
Kurse pasaporta biometrike (e reja) shërben për udhëtime jashtë Shqipërisë, që të nxjerësh këtë pasaportë duhet më parë të keshë letërnjoftimin elektronik (kartën e identitetit) nga e cila meren të dhënat për pasaportën.

----------


## BOKE

Ai qe ja nderroi titullin kesaj temes, cfare kupton me titullin e ri qe i vuri? 

*Me marrjen e karten e identitetit biometrik?*

Se po e lexoj e vetem shqip qe nuk ka kuptim. lol

----------

